# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Abril 2007



## Rog (1 Abr 2007 às 18:21)

Pela Madeira a previsão será de algum frio para os proximos dois dias, especialmente nas temp. baixas.. alguns aguaceiros fracos especialmente no Norte da ilha...


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2007 às 18:54)

Pelo Funchal só lá para o dia 7 são esperados alguma chuva...


----------



## Mago (2 Abr 2007 às 18:55)

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) alertou esta segunda-feira para o agravamento do estado do tempo nas ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central dos Açores, devido à previsão de chuva forte a partir do final da tarde, noticia a agência Lusa. 

O IM, que emitiu alerta amarelo para aqueles dois grupos, adianta em comunicado que o agravamento do estado do tempo se deve a uma superfície frontal fria que se está a aproximar do arquipélago. 

Segundo o instituto, no período entre as 18h horas de hoje e as 03h de terça-feira (mais uma hora no Continente) poderão ocorrer no grupo Ocidental dos Açores (Flores e Corvo) «períodos de chuva por vezes forte». 

Para as ilhas do Grupo Central (Terceira, Faial, Pico, São Jorge e Graciosa) poderão ocorrer períodos de chuva por vezes forte no período entre as 23h de hoje e as 08h de terça-feira (mais uma hora no Continente), acrescenta o IM.

In PortugalDiario


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2007 às 19:47)

E por Portugal continental continua a primavera fresca sem grandes calores...
Meia volta temos a ISO 0ºC   Ai se fosse Janeiro


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 00:47)

O grande animador do tópico das previsões e modelos era o Seringador, como ele pelos vistos foi para outro forum, uma grande perca diga-se de passagem, mas como diz o ditado,  paciência, ninguém na vida é insubstituível.... há que continuar...

Como não percebo grande coisa disto, vou tentar falar sobre o que tenho lido de outros expert's.

Parece que para esta semana na Peninsula os modelos falharam totalmente. Esperava-se um tempo estável, mas nada disso tem ocorrido. Os modelos indicavam uma semana sob influência anti-ciclónica, mas a tónica geral é a de forte  instabilidade ... e imprevisibilidade.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2007 às 01:02)

Para mim o clima mais quente vem ai a partir de quinta e pelo menos até dia 9 só que com menos estabilidade do que se pensava as trovoadas andam ai e tão para durar e essas podem dar muito mais que falar do que estas


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2007 às 10:03)

miguel disse:


> Para mim o clima mais quente vem ai a partir de quinta e pelo menos até dia 9 só que com menos estabilidade do que se pensava as trovoadas andam ai e tão para durar e essas podem dar muito mais que falar do que estas



Por aqui apenas a previsão de alguns aguaceiros, tinha esperança que fosse algo com mais intensidade, mas afinal será mais para o continente... aproveita miguel e tira algumas fotos...


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2007 às 10:33)

Por aqui, nos próximos dias deverá predominar a estabilidade. Aliás, não tem chovido quase nada. No entanto, para este tipo de situação, os modelos costumam ter uma fiabilidade muito baixa. Assim, saídas para mais do que 2 ou 3 dias não é para levar muito a sério


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 11:58)

*Atenção* que o Estofex indica para hoje condições condições favoráveis a episódios convectivos mais extremos no Sul, nomeadamente a queda de granizo com alguma dimensão.








> *southern Portugal and southwestern Spain:*
> 
> The secundary core of the upper low near Portugal should trigger convection also over land during daytime, with 0-6 km bulk shear values of 20-30 m/s. Although there is not much veering with height or increased low-level shear and only a few hundred J/kg CAPE, the area could yield more organised and/or more sustained convection with better chances of marginally large hail.


http://www.estofex.org/


O grupo SSW (Spain Severe Weather) também prevê a mesma instabilidade para parte do Alentejo e Beira Baixa.







> ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR.
> 
> En los próximos días seguiremos con el Anticiclón centrado al oeste de las Islas Británicas, con aislamiento en altura. Por otro lado, con los restos de la DANA y una pequeña irrupción fría en las capas medias, se formará una débil vaguada retrógrada sobre el mediterráneo, que rozará el Este peninsular.
> 
> ...



http://www.spainsevereweather.com/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2007 às 12:05)

Porreiro vamos lá ver se chegamos a ver alguma coisa.  

O site do IM continua doido desde ontem de manhã.


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 12:06)

Vince disse:


> *Atenção* que o Estofex indica para hoje condições condições favoráveis a episódios convectivos mais extremos no Sul, nomeadamente a queda de granizo com alguma dimensão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preparem as máquinas fotograficas! LOL  

PS: Não conhecia esse Spain Severe Weather! Tens o link!?


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 12:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Porreiro vamos lá ver se chegamos a ver alguma coisa.
> 
> O site do IM continua doido desde ontem de manhã.



Basta vir uma chuvada mais intensa que o site mete logo água e deixa de funcionar em condições! é a capacidade do servidor em responder às muitas pessoas q vão tentar saber a previsão meteo!


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 12:22)

Bruno Campos disse:


> PS: Não conhecia esse Spain Severe Weather! Tens o link!?



Está na mensagem, mas aqui vai de novo:
http://www.spainsevereweather.com/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php

O Spain Severe Weather é um grupo de caçadores de tempestades (storm chasing) espanhol. A maior parte das fotografias mais espectaculares de tempestades em Espanha são de colaboradores deste grupo.


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 12:24)

Vince disse:


> Está na mensagem, mas aqui vai de novo:
> http://www.spainsevereweather.com/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php
> 
> O Spain Severe Weather é um grupo de caçadores de tempestades espanhol. A maior parte das fotografias mais espectaculares de tempestades em Espanha são de colaboradores deste grupo.



Thanks!


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2007 às 12:26)

a saida aqui do modelo ALADIN do IM as 00UTC da realmente para o final da manha inicio da tarde uma "bola" de precipitaçao intensa (acima de 30mm) perto dessas regioes que assinalaram esses sites de tempo severo...


----------



## Mago (3 Abr 2007 às 14:29)

Enquanto aquele nucleo de baixa pressão pousar sobre a peninsula ibérica o tempo vai-se manter imprevisivel e pouco estável.
Também nao subirá muito a temperatura pois o anticiclone estacionado nas Ilhas Britãnicas promove o fluxo de ar frio do leste da Europa.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn481.html

Para a outra semana parece que por fim o anticiclone dos Açores entra para sua posição habitual e influenciará o tempo na peninsula ibérica o centro de altas pressões das ilhas britânicas afasta-se para NE.
A temperatura poderá subir ligeiramente e o tempo ficará mais estável.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn2161.html


----------



## Mago (3 Abr 2007 às 15:59)

O interior Centro e alentejo amanha poderá ter alguma precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2007 às 23:49)

Segundo o boletim meteorológico apresentado esta noite na 1ª da TVE, entre amanhã e Sábado haverá maior instabilidade no estado do tempo na parte oriental da Península Ibérica, esperando-se uma gradual subida de temperatura do ar.


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 09:55)

Para a Madeira, uma depressão associada a uma frente vinda dos Açores poderá trazer chuva moderadaq, e quem sabe trovoadas...


----------



## RMira (4 Abr 2007 às 16:50)

Grande instabilidade em Portugal Continental para os próximos dias, principalmente a partir de dia 7 com uma depressão localizada na Costa Portuguesa com centro nos Açores a trazer-nos uma Pascoa molhada mas com temperaturas amenas. Possibilidade para a ocorrência de trovoadas e aguaceiros moderados com possibilidade de queda de granizo em especial a partir de dia 9 em todo o território.
















Boa Páscoa a TODOS!


----------



## Mago (4 Abr 2007 às 16:54)

Estas depressões localizadas a Oeste costumam trazer as típicas entradas de Sudoeste , quentes e humidas.
A precipitação em Março foi muito reduzida, por certo não fará mal nenhum


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 17:38)

Trovoadas venham elas


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2007 às 18:47)

Por mim que venham trovoadas á antiga já que o ano parece estar a ser assim    






Já viram a quantidade de frio que está a varrer o Norte da Europa...


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 18:53)

Segundo os modelos, a Madeira na próxima semana andará com a pressão barométrica abaixo dos 1015hpa, com o centro depressionário bem perto da ilha, afectando também o continente...
Precipitação para os próximos 9 dias...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html


----------



## RMira (4 Abr 2007 às 20:26)

"Informação

Comunicado válido entre 2007-04-04 13:55:00 e 2007-04-09 13:55:00 

Assunto: Possibilidade de aguaceiros durante a Páscoa


Durante o período da Páscoa, a situação meteorológica irá caracterizar-se por alguma instabilidade atmosférica, na Quinta e na Sexta-feira apenas nas regiões do interior e estendendo-se a todo o território no Sábado, Domingo e Segunda-feira. 
Assim, prevê-se para Quinta e Sexta-feira céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado nas regiões do interior e com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos. Para Sábado, Domingo e Segunda-feira prevê-se que os períodos de céu muito nublado e os aguaceiros se estendam a todo o território. No Sábado há ainda condições para a ocorrência de trovoada. Em todo este período a temperatura máxima deverá situar-se dentro dos valores normais, mas as noites serão frias."

Fonte IM!

Cá está a confirmação daquilo que os modelos vêm apontando...


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 22:25)

Queria mas era umas trovoadas a serio tipo as do ano passado....alias o ano passado foi exclente de trovoadas principalmente nos meses de Junho;Setembro;Outubro e Novembro 

Espero que este mes tb seja bom....embora ainda n tenha ocorrido nenhuma para estes lados (apesar das boas trovoadas k ocorreram em quase todo o territorio continental) 

É esperar para ver....desta vez estou optimista


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Abr 2007 às 23:42)

Só podem estar a brincar!    

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion-para-Europa-4-Espana.html

Olhem as previsões para toda a semana! Só podem estar a brincar! Venham as trovoadas!


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2007 às 23:59)

Não me parece que seja brincadeira alias poderá até ser sério caso se confirme como tudo indica ser o caso...  em muitos casos vão ser células muito maduras o que vai provocar saraivadas e algo máis que pode surpreender muita gente espero que não ocorra problemas graves e pessoal essas máquinas a postos vou ter  algumas boas oportunidades para tentar tirar fotos a raios mas não prometo nada


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2007 às 00:16)

TiempoServero/Spain Severe Weather

Curto prazo, até Sábado (incl)





A partir de Domingo




http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## Mago (6 Abr 2007 às 00:38)

A depressão formada a SW de Portugal poderá originar algumas situações de trovoada no sábado e domingo.
As probabilidades existem mas são pequenas.


----------



## Iceberg (6 Abr 2007 às 10:00)

Talvez sejam aguaceiros e trovoadas localizadas, e não uma situação generalizada, mas os próximos dias confirmarão ou não esta situação ...


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2007 às 13:12)

Este fim de semana parece que será animado por cá, a instabilidade registada nos Açores hoje desloca-se para a Madeira com possibilidade de trovoadas e chuva forte para amanhã.


----------



## RMira (6 Abr 2007 às 14:20)

Por cá por Portugal parece que apesar de amanhã já termos alguns aguaceiros e trovoada teremos de esperar ainda um pouco mais pela maior instabilidade, a partir de dia 9, 10.


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2007 às 23:06)

O IM colocou hoje a Madeira em alerta amarelo para chuva por vezes forte a partir das 17h do dia de amanhã. Estão tb previsto trovoadas..


----------



## Mago (7 Abr 2007 às 19:03)

Continuação de tempo fresco, o Anticiclone não sai de perto das Ilhas britânicas.
Continuação de probabilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas esta semana.


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2007 às 23:12)

Proximos dias... situação relativamente calma..


----------



## Mago (9 Abr 2007 às 15:24)

*A concretizar-se isto vem aí dilúvio....
Mas ainda falta muito tempo*


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2007 às 15:32)

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental está condicionado pela presença de ar frio nas camadas intermédias e superiores da troposfera, associado a uma pequena depressão em altitude, hoje localizada a Oeste da Península Ibérica. 
Em superfície existem poucas diferenças de pressão entre as várias zonas da Península; o seu valor relativamente elevado não reflecte a instabilidade que ocorre em altitude. Trata-se de uma situação que, não sendo de instabilidade e precipitações generalizadas, é típica da estação primaveril, com aguaceiros localizados e de distribuição irregular, mais frequentes nas áreas montanhosas e do interior. Pontualmente poderá ocorrer algum aguaceiro ou trovoada mais forte e com granizo, sobretudo durante a tarde.
Esta situação tenderá a prolongar-se ao longo de toda a semana, com maior ou menor incidência da instabilidade de dia para dia; isto porque a persistência de um bloqueio anticiclónico nas Ilhas Britânicas favorece a continuação da instabilidade das camadas intermédias e superiores da troposfera sobre a Península Ibérica.


----------



## Fil (9 Abr 2007 às 15:54)

O 2º painel do GFS promete chuva em grandes quantidades, mas já sabemos como é a sua fiabilidade  

Mas para já, durante esta semana vamos ter alguma chuva pelo menos até ao fim de semana.


----------



## Mago (9 Abr 2007 às 18:27)

Pela ultima saida ja retirou o nucleo de Baixas Pressões, emigrou para Norte, enfim só expecattivas.


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2007 às 09:30)

Os pro´ximos dias pela Madeira, algo mto calmo:

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Funchal_avn.png


----------



## rozzo (11 Abr 2007 às 10:21)

hoje promete.. ja choveu durante a noite.. a partir do fim da manha provavelmente piorara em mt sitio.. modelos sao modelos.. mas hoje aqui no IM o modelo ALADIN nao da chuva apenas sobre terra como tem sido constante nos ultimos dias,e tem zonas de precipitação intensa mesmo em pleno litoral, incluindo a zona de lisboa.. tende a ser exagerado, mas tem uma "bola" acima de 20/30 mm entre as 18 e as 24h


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 10:51)

rozzo disse:


> hoje promete.. ja choveu durante a noite.. a partir do fim da manha provavelmente piorara em mt sitio.. modelos sao modelos.. mas hoje aqui no IM o modelo ALADIN nao da chuva apenas sobre terra como tem sido constante nos ultimos dias,e tem zonas de precipitação intensa mesmo em pleno litoral, incluindo a zona de lisboa.. tende a ser exagerado, mas tem uma "bola" acima de 20/30 mm entre as 18 e as 24h




deus te oiça, eles deviam era de prever um diluvio logo, sempre pingava qualquer coisa


----------



## rozzo (11 Abr 2007 às 11:04)

mocha disse:


> deus te oiça, eles deviam era de prever um diluvio logo, sempre pingava qualquer coisa



mais de 30mm em 6h num sitio tao localizado.. é diluvio  portanto duvido que nao chova bem, pelo menos em algum lado.. mas é tao localizado.. que  a probabilidade de cair certinho.. é pequena.. alguem ha de ficar a xuxar no dedo, nao pode calhar a todos


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 11:10)

rozzo disse:


> mais de 30mm em 6h num sitio tao localizado.. é diluvio  portanto duvido que nao chova bem, pelo menos em algum lado.. mas é tao localizado.. que  a probabilidade de cair certinho.. é pequena.. alguem ha de ficar a xuxar no dedo, nao pode calhar a todos



epa tou no gozo, alias já é a frustração a falar


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2007 às 17:29)

A última saída dos modelos GFS já mostram chuva para a próxima semana... vamos lá ver... nos ultimos tempos os modelos até 6 dias não têm errado mto.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 10:39)

Então amgos meteo-foristas, será que teremos hoje mais um round de trovoadas ?

O Estofex não tem previsão para hoje, pelo menos até ao momento.

Os espanhois do Tiempo Severo tem esta previsão:




http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php



O GFS para o final da tarde de hoje apresenta um CAPE (Convective Available Potential Energy) e um Lifted Index (LI) interessante. Apesar de serem valores moderados, quase na fronteira entre a tormenta moderada e a intensa, são apesar de tudo valores mais interessantes do que que apresentava ontem.





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


Mas o IM retirou todos os alertas para hoje.




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp

E o INM espanhol também não tem nenhum alerta próximo de Portugal, ao contrário de ontem.






Se calhar vamos ter um dia mais monótono.


----------



## mocha (12 Abr 2007 às 11:05)

Vince disse:


> Então amgos meteo-foristas, será que teremos hoje mais um round de trovoadas ?
> 
> O Estofex não tem previsão para hoje, pelo menos até ao momento.
> 
> ...





vamos la ver o k nos espera , ontem a esta hora o site do meteoalarm tb não tinha alerta nenhum, como o IM tb so pôs os alertas mais tarde


----------



## rozzo (12 Abr 2007 às 13:13)

hoje pode ser bom para a parte Leste do Pais.. agora litoral Oeste.. parece-me mt pouco provavel..


----------



## squidward (13 Abr 2007 às 00:38)

pelo menos no site do weather.com diz que na 2ªf. ha previsão de trovoadas para a zona de Santarém. esperemos k sim


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2007 às 00:50)

squidward disse:


> pelo menos no site do weather.com diz que na 2ªf. ha previsão de trovoadas para a zona de Santarém. esperemos k sim



Alguns modelos indicam instabilidade pelo NW na 5ªfeira.

Segunda-feira, ao final da tarde, está prometedor mas ... no Interior Sul da França... com o Cape nos mil e muitos J/kg e um LI de -4 !!
Talvez o nosso colega do Forum, o Remi, de Toulouse, tenha uns dias em grande...


----------



## rossby (13 Abr 2007 às 01:14)

Parece k afinal houve trovoadas:







que deu para observar nas estações :


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2007 às 14:31)

Parece que vem qualquer coisa do Atlantico!

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/satelite.asp?ima=ColorIR

Lá para o final da semana deve cá chegar! A ver vamos!


----------



## Mago (14 Abr 2007 às 19:50)

Para os proximos três dias o tempo vai estar quente e estável.
Céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos 20ºC


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2007 às 21:27)

O NOGAPS mete uma depressão de 1000 hPa no SW para a próxima sexta-feira.
O GFS também a prevê, mas muito mais fraca. O europeu também, mas a entrar pelo NW.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2007 às 23:59)

O GFS continua a apontar alguma instabilidade para o final da semana.


----------



## squidward (15 Abr 2007 às 17:38)

esperemos k sim, k venha uma bela instabilidade dps desta semana de descanso


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2007 às 19:12)

A previsão por cá, para os próximos dias é algo monótona... no máximo alguns aguaceiros fracos... nada de mais...


----------



## Mago (15 Abr 2007 às 19:21)

Bem tirando algumas trovoadazitas que venham ocorrer, o tempo agora é a tender para a monotonia e para os recordes das máximas.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 11:32)

Esta mensagem não é para falar de Portugal, mas das multiplas condições que hoje vão ocorrer no sul da França para eventos supercelulares, e quem sabe, algo de mais extremo ... como por exemplo um tornado.

Pode ser que o nosso colega forista Remy apanhe hoje alguma coisa interessante em Toulouse.

CAPE/LI:




Thompson Index




Significant Tornado Parameter




Storm Relative Helicity




E as explicações do Estofex:



> *Srn France, Nrn Spain...*
> 
> Relatively steep lapse rates exist over much of France. A capping inversion has in many places prevented the development of convective storms on Sunday, especially as mid/upper level support had been lacking. Exception has been the Massif Central where convective initiation is once again likely on Monday. The main convective activity is expected across southern France, where upslope flow over the Pyrenees and subtle forcing for upward motion by warm air advection will aid in removal of the cap. SBCAPE of 1000-1500 J/kg is expected which in combination with moderate 10 m/s deep-layer shear should prove adequate for the formation of multicell clusters with a threat of large (2-4 cm diameter) hail. Wind gusts are possible as well, but these are not likely to be particularly strong given the weak lower-tropospheric winds.


----------



## mocha (16 Abr 2007 às 11:35)

será k vem alguma animação pro interior norte do nosso país?:
http://www.meteoalarm.eu/


----------



## RMira (16 Abr 2007 às 14:41)

Não é de esperar muita precipitação para Portugal na próxima semana tirando dia 19/20.












A forte actividade anti-ciclónica na nossa costa oeste neste momento não dá para mais a nível de depressões  

Tudo muito calmo e as temperaturas a subir


----------



## Mago (16 Abr 2007 às 15:36)

Tempo estável e quente, para Quinta Feira poderão ocorrer trovoadas e alguma animação.


----------



## Mago (16 Abr 2007 às 17:48)

> Protecção Civil alerta para chuva forte em todas as ilhas
> A Protecção Civil dos Açores alertou hoje para um agravamento do estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago, para onde se prevê períodos de chuva forte até terça-feira
> 
> O mau tempo deverá começar a atingir as ilhas das Flores e Corvo (Grupo Ocidental) nas próximas horas, e deverá chegar às restantes ilhas açorianas ao longo de terça-feira, explicou o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA).
> ...



Lusa/Sol


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2007 às 18:14)

Mago disse:


> Tempo estável e quente, para Quinta Feira poderão ocorrer trovoadas e alguma animação.



sim, especialmente para 5a-feira..
mas mesmo antes sao possiveis alguns isolados.. alias, ja hoje ao que se parece, se virem o radar e o satelite, se formaram alguns aguaceiros fracos no interior centro a tarde..


----------



## mocha (17 Abr 2007 às 20:58)

parece k hoje houve animação mais a norte


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2007 às 14:18)

Não se destacam alterações significativas da situação sinóptica sobre a Península Ibérica, condicionada pela persistência de um anticiclone de bloqueio centrado sobre as Ilhas Britânicas e o deslocamento para leste de uma depressão localizado sobre o norte de África; o flanco norte desta depressão, associado a instabilidade existente em níveis altos da troposfera, irá condicionar, ao longo do dia de hoje, o estado do tempo no terço sul da Península Ibérica.
Assim, em superfície são esperados ventos do quadrante leste sobre o território de Portugal Continental, com maior intensidade nas regiões do sul. Este fluxo de este tenderá a impulsionar nebulosidade, propícia à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, particularmente nas regiões do centro e sul do continente, onde a instabilidade em altitude é mais acusada. Não se descarta também a ocorrência de instabilidade no resto do território do continente, sobretudo nas áreas montanhosas.Estas condições deverão persistir ao longo dos próximos dias, ainda que o centro de baixas pressões se vá deslocando progressivamente para leste e deixe de influenciar directamente o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental; isto porque a partir do final de amanhã, Quinta-feira, uma nova massa de ar frio e instável em altitude irá progressivamente aproximando-se às regiões do sudoeste da Península Ibérica, reforçando a nebulosidade e as condições de instabilidade nas regiões do centro e do sul do continente durante o dia de Sexta-feira.
A partir de Sábado dar-se-á uma reduçãodas condições de instabilidade em todo o território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Abr 2007 às 23:12)

Parece que apartir de Segunda as perturbações Atlanticas vão chegar cá, acompanhadas com chuva e descida das temperaturas :

A partir do luns un centro de baixas presións procedente do Atlántico se achegará a Galicia deixando un incremento nas probabilidades de chuvia, que comezarían polas comarcas atlánticas. Estas chuvias e os ventos do sudoeste que acompañarán á borrasca deixarán un descenso importante nas temperaturas. 

By: meteogalicia


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2007 às 23:51)

Sim, também o GFS aponta para essa mudança.
As saídas do GFS apontam, já para o início da próxima semana, para aparecimento de uma depressão na Islândia e o deslocamento do anticiclone dos Açores mais para oeste. Desta forma, fica aberto o caminho para algumas superfícies frontais chegarem à Península.


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 09:30)

bem segundo o site Estofex, poderemos ter animação pra estes lados a ver vamos
como não consigo inserir a imagena aqui fica o link 
http://estofex.org/


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2007 às 12:13)




----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 12:17)

Vem ai uma chuvinha que tb precizamos mas nada de mais! Coisa pouca para esta epoca do ano! Depois volta outra vez os bons dias! ..Aguaçeiros localizados podera ocorrer algumas trovoadas mas penso que sera uma possiblidade minima! Vamos ver! Não tou a ver grandes chuvas com esta instabilidade


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 13:29)

Eu acho que vamos ter uma tarde convectiva com aguaceiros localmente moderados a fortes .Pelo menos aqui por cima já estou rodeado de Cúmulos quase por todos os lados (excepto W) e vejo-os a crescer , a crescer ... parece a tarde de anteontem , quando trovejou e choveu bastante por aqui !


----------



## Mago (19 Abr 2007 às 17:36)

Ja houve animação hoje por estas bandas....


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2007 às 18:12)

Novo núcleo de ar frio isolado em altitude, procedente do Atlântico, sem um reflexo claro em superfície, em aproximação ao litoral do sul de Portugal Continental. Nas camadas superiores da atmosfera há um aumento progressivo de instabilidade em todo o território do continente, criando condições propícias (instabilidade em altura e forte insolação) para o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade convectiva e o aparecimento de aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Este núcleo de ar frio dirige-se para sueste, devendo centrar-se amanhã no Golfo de Cádiz, para posteriormente entrar em face de dissipação sobre o Norte de África.


----------



## mocha (20 Abr 2007 às 09:30)

vamos la a ver o desenvolvimento
olho granizo 
http://estofex.org/


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 14:27)

É engraçado verificar como existe uma enorme diferença entre a previsão a longo prazo dos dois modelos (ECMWF e GFS). Um aponta para temperaturas acima do normal para o inicio de Maio e o outro aponta para temperaturas mais frescas. Isso só demonstra a enorme instabilidade da atmosfera nesta altura...tanto pode dar sim como sopas  







Para já o certo é q vamos ter células a rebentar um pouco por todo o país!


----------



## Mago (20 Abr 2007 às 21:02)

A partir da proxima segunda Feira parece estarem de volta as trovoadas e a instabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2007 às 15:16)

por aqui semana calma, com alguma chuva apenas na quarta...

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_-1733_ens.png


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Abr 2007 às 22:53)

Pelo Continente vamos ter chuvinha a partir de terça a tarde, que pode ser forte pr vezes!Ate quarta a noite, teremos periodos de céu muito nebulado para todo o País(regra geral)!Continuarão estas temperaturas meias doentias em que nem é calor nem frio..  Abraços e boa semana p tds!

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPPR


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Abr 2007 às 18:32)

Previsão segundo os Modelos:

Chuva:
http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/arps_00Z/hoxei/pc.gif


Temp:
http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/arps_00Z/hoxei/t.gif


Humidade:
http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/arps_00Z/hoxei/h.gif


Pressão:
http://ulla.meteogalicia.es/~orballo/arps_00Z/hoxei/pr.gif

25 Abril molhado!  Nada de praia!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Abr 2007 às 11:57)

Bons dias...

Adorei esses modelos... flaviense  

Aqui deixo um site bacano pa todos voces

www.wetter3.de

Tempo nublado e calor agora!!


----------



## rozzo (24 Abr 2007 às 15:18)

vamos todos para a serra da estrela


----------



## jPdF (25 Abr 2007 às 02:29)

rozzo disse:


> vamos todos para a serra da estrela



Não deve ser necessário...lol...por estes modelos teremos um princípio de Maio bem lindooo    
Como é obvio tou no gozo...mas acho piada a estes modelos...são lindos...principalmente por serem para Maio...Mas uma coisa é certa:
Metem precipitação...LOL 





ISO 0 a norte de Portugal...




E aí está a precipitação:




Cheira-me que vou ter uma queima das fitas em Coimbra frequinha...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2007 às 11:38)

Desde ontem que uma banda nebulosa frontal está a atravessar Portugal Continental, no sentido oeste-este.
O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental está condicionado pela presença de condições de instabilidade nas camadas intermédia e superior da troposfera, devido à formação de um núcleo de ar frio isolado em altitude a Oeste da Península Ibérica e que dará origem a uma depressão também em altitude, e que se reflectirá à superfície por baixas pressões relativas sobre a Península Ibérica.
Para amanhã, a pequena depressão fria em altitude já estará bem definida, prevendo-se que se localize sobre Portugal Continental, contendo um núcleo de ar frio com temperaturas na ordem de -20 ºC a -25 ºC a 5 500 metros de altitude. Com estas condições haverá uma instabilidade do tipo primaveril no continente, com tempo bastante variável e ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas de distribuição irregular, especialmente durante a tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2007 às 13:43)

Para meados da próxima semana irá prevalecer uma situação típica de Primavera, com uma corrente de Noroeste a atingir o território de Portugal Continental, dando origem a tempo instável com alguma precipitação nas regiões do norte e centro e temperaturas amenas, características para esta época do ano.






Fonte: ECMWF​


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2007 às 17:15)

jPdF disse:


> Não deve ser necessário...lol...por estes modelos teremos um princípio de Maio bem lindooo
> Como é obvio tou no gozo...mas acho piada a estes modelos...são lindos...principalmente por serem para Maio...Mas uma coisa é certa:
> Metem precipitação...LOL
> 
> ...



Pois realmente este modelos roçam o ridículo e o anedótico! Cada vez mais compreendo os falhanços do passado Inverno! E a tendencia para a asneira mantem-se!   
Sei que prever o tempo é tarefa mto dificil, mas estes erros sao mesmo mto grosseiros!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2007 às 17:16)

jPdF disse:


> Não deve ser necessário...lol...por estes modelos teremos um princípio de Maio bem lindooo
> Como é obvio tou no gozo...mas acho piada a estes modelos...são lindos...principalmente por serem para Maio...Mas uma coisa é certa:
> Metem precipitação...LOL
> 
> ...



Pois realmente estes modelos roçam o ridículo e o anedótico! Cada vez mais compreendo os falhanços do passado Inverno! E a tendencia para a asneira mantem-se!   
Sei que prever o tempo é tarefa mto dificil, mas estes erros sao mesmo mto grosseiros!


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2007 às 18:55)

Não se pode dar grande crédito a saídas para mais de 3 ou 4 dias


----------



## jPdF (25 Abr 2007 às 23:37)

Dan disse:


> Não se pode dar grande crédito a saídas para mais de 3 ou 4 dias



Isso é verdade, mas se eles não tem esse crédito para que que lançam esses modelos?? lançavam apenas a 3 ou 4 dias...

É graças a essa fraca fiabilidade do sistema que muitos corações palpitaram este inverno e depois nada...nem um neve nas serras houve...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2007 às 00:19)

Não coloco de lado a hipótese de queda de neve na Serra da Estrela durante a próxima semana (MAIO !!!) ... 0ºC a -2ºC a +- 1500 de altitude !  







Fonte: Wetter3.de​


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2007 às 00:21)

A longo prazo tem de se encarar como uma tendência e tem que se ir acompanhando muitas saídas para ver qual a tendencia...claro que nem sempre essa tendência se concretiza mas muitas vezes sim


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2007 às 23:02)

Previsão para Chaves   

*Segunda*
Possibilidade de chuva. Parcialmente nublado. *Máxima* 50° F. / *10° C*. Vento Oeste - O 8 mph (0.868845 nó). / 14 km/h. Chance of precipitation 30%.  

*Segunda à noite*
Céu Encoberto. *Mínima* 33° F. / *1° C* . Vento Su-Sudoeste - SSO 2 mph (0.868845 nó). / 3 km/h.

*Terça*
Chuva. Céu Encoberto. *Máxima* 48° F. / *9° C* . Vento Su-Sudoeste - SSO 8 mph (0.868845 nó). / 14 km/h. Chance of precipitation 60%
.

E continua!

Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Chaves,Portugal


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2007 às 09:53)

Estranhamente o IM coloca uma previsão de queda de neve no Pico Ruivo para 30 de Abril...  Durante o Inverno chegou a existir mais propicios, e até chegou a cair neve e o IM nem previu, e agora com temperaturas relativamente altas a 850mb e a 500mb... isto tendo em base os dados actuais. Sinceramente não acredito, mas esperemos que esteja errado


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2007 às 11:18)

As saídas estão a ficar interessantes  








O próprio IM avança com uma cota de 1200m para a tarde do dia 30.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2007 às 13:47)

Dan disse:


> As saídas estão a ficar interessantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incrivelmente as cotas do nosso IM estão mais baixas que as do INM! Estão a ficar atrevidos| 

DIA 30 (LUNES)

EN LA *MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR*, CHUBASCOS DEBILES Y MODERADOS,
OCASIONALMENTE CON *TORMENTA*, Y CON POSIBILIDAD DE *GRANIZO EN
GALICIA*. ES PROBABLE QUE LOS CHUBASCOS Y TORMENTAS TAMBIEN
AFECTEN A LA ZONA CENTRO PENINSULAR. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA,
POSIBLES CHUBASCOS DEBILES DISPERSOS, EXCEPTO EN EL SURESTE,
DONDE PREDOMINARA EL CIELO POCO NUBOSO. *LA COTA DE NIEVE
DESCENDERA A LO LARGO DEL DIA HASTA 1300 M EN GALICIA Y SISTEMA
CANTABRICO*, 1600 M EN EL PIRINEO OCCIDENTAL, IBERICA Y SISTEMA
CENTRAL(*Serra da Estrela*). EN BALEARES, POSIBLES CHUBASCOS DEBILES. EN CANARIAS,
PROBABLES LLUVIAS DEBILES EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS.

*TEMPERATURAS EN DESCENSO LIGERO A MODERADO*, EXCEPTO EN EL AREA
MEDITERRANEA, DONDE SE PREVE UN ASCENSO LIGERO. *EL DESCENSO SERA
MAS ACUSADO EN EL NOROESTE PENINSULAR*(Galicia).

VIENTO DEL W MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL LITORAL
GALLEGO, LITORAL DE ANDALUCIA ORIENTAL Y ESTRECHO Y CANTABRICO
ORIENTAL. DEL N MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN CANARIAS.

DIA 1 (MARTES)

*EN LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR, CHUBASCOS DEBILES Y MODERADOS,
OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA, Y CON POSIBILIDAD DE GRANIZO EN
GALICIA.* ES PROBABLE QUE LOS CHUBASCOS Y TORMENTAS TAMBIEN
AFECTEN A LA ZONA CENTRO PENINSULAR Y A EXTREMADURA. EN EL RESTO
DE LA PENINSULA, POSIBLES CHUBASCOS DEBILES DISPERSOS, EXCEPTO EN
EL SURESTE, DONDE SE PREVEN INTERVALOS DE NUBES MEDIAS Y ALTAS.
COTA DE NIEVE A *1300 M EN GALICIA *Y SISTEMA CANTABRICO, 1600 M EN
EL PIRINEO OCCIDENTAL, IBERICA Y SISTEMA CENTRAL Y 1800 M EN EL
PIRINEO ORIENTAL. EN BALEARES, PROBABLES CHUBASCOS DEBILES. EN
CANARIAS, POSIBLES LLUVIAS DEBILES EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS.

TEMPERATURAS EN DESCENSO LIGERO, SALVO EN GALICIA Y CANTABRICO,
DONDE NO HAY CAMBIOS.

VIENTO DEL W MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL LITORAL
GALLEGO, LITORAL DE ANDALUCIA ORIENTAL Y ESTRECHO. DEL N MODERADO
CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN CANARIAS.

   

Isso significa neve em mtas serras do norte! Geres, Larouco (cota perigosamente perto da Vila de Montalegre), Barroso, Alvão, Marão!   

E de pensar que o Inverno foi uma lástima!


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2007 às 14:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Incrivelmente as cotas do nosso IM estão mais baixas que as do INM! Estão a ficar atrevidos|



Tão atrevidos que até para a Madeira prevêm queda de neve...  mesmo com temp. de 5ºC a 850mb e -15ºC a 500mb..


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Abr 2007 às 21:47)

Regresso ao Inverno?


----------



## Zoelae (27 Abr 2007 às 22:24)

Estou ansioso pela chegada do frio.

Quero ver nevar em maio outra vez, pois já à 5 anos k não vejo a cotas médias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2007 às 14:50)

Zoelae disse:


> Estou ansioso pela chegada do frio.
> 
> Quero ver nevar em maio outra vez, pois já à 5 anos k não vejo a cotas médias.



Se calhar vais ter sorte! O *INM baixou as cotas para o sul da Galiza*!

http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/locali.cgi?ig=32900 (*Vilardevos-Municipio fronteiriço a norte com Chaves*)

Com estas cotas e com tão alta probabilidade de precipitação nevará em mtas localidades do Alto Tamega, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Montalegre (*pode até nevar na Vila*) ou não esteja a vila *acima dos 1000 metros de altitude*, Boticas, Vila Pca de Aguiar...

Imagem de Montalegre! Zona de Pitoes das Junias! *1200m de altitude*


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2007 às 19:06)

A partir da tarde de Terça-feira começa o agravamento do estado do tempo; atenção ao VENTO, que se vai tornar moderado a forte de Sudoeste ... depois sim, venha a chuva ... Frio, que será apenas relativo, só depois da passagem do sistema frontal; neve só para os pontos mais altos dos sistemas montanhosos (cota acima dos 1500 metros). Possibilidade de alguma trovoada ...






[/IMG]

Fonte: Met Office​


----------



## tomalino (28 Abr 2007 às 20:14)

O GFS prevê um autêntico dilúvio para 4a feira, em todo o país. E continuação de muita chuva na 5a e 6a. Espero, sinceramente, que não ocorra, pois provavelmente teríamos inundações nas regiões do norte, onde os solos já devem estar saturados.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2007 às 20:48)

A MeteoGalicia coloca a cota de neve nos 1200m!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2007 às 20:54)

tomalino disse:


> O GFS prevê um autêntico dilúvio para 4a feira, em todo o país. E continuação de muita chuva na 5a e 6a. Espero, sinceramente, que não ocorra, pois provavelmente teríamos inundações nas regiões do norte, onde os solos já devem estar saturados.
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html




   Fantástico


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2007 às 22:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Fantástico



Previsões a 4 dias, mas é de realçar que os modelos GFS e o Europeu parece que quase concordam um com o outro.


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2007 às 00:11)

E o último Run das 18z já está a tirar precipitação. De 15mm acumulados em 6 horas na 4ªfeira, passou agora para menos de metade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2007 às 14:32)

Segundo IM:

2ª Feira, 30 de Abril de 2007  

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado até ao
final da manhã a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) a partir da tarde nas regiões do litoral e
nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro, podendo ser
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada na região Norte.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1300 metros, baixando para os 1000 metros
para o final do dia na região Norte e interior Centro.*Descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 2,5 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC 


Assim já neva na serra a norte da minha aldeia! E em inumeros pontos de Tras-os-Montes! Em Montalegre será certinha!

Queria estar em Tras-os-Montes!


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2007 às 15:27)

Instabilidade bonita de ser ver para este final de Abril apesar do GFS ter subido bastante a pressão da borrasca. 

Meteograma para Melgaço







Tudo parece indicar uma visita do elemento branco


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2007 às 15:55)

*RESUMINDO:*

Uma nova depressão atlântica está progressivamente em aproximação ao Noroeste da Península Ibérica, onde deverá chegar a partir da próxima noite. Entre esta nova depressão e o anticiclone dos Açores, centrado a sul deste arquipélago, estabelece-se uma circulação de ventos de Oeste que irão afectar as regiões ocidentais da Península. A nebulosidade associada a esta depressão começará a provocar precipitações nas regiões do Noroeste ao fim do dia de hoje, estendendo-se progressivamente para o interior.
Esta situação de instabilidade prolongar-se-á ao longo de toda a próxima semana, com a aproximação e passagem de novos sistemas frontais sobre Portugal Continental, associados à formação de uma complexa área de baixas pressões que se centrará em princípio a Noroeste da Península Ibérica, dando assim origem a sucessivos períodos de precipitação e ventos moderados do quadrante Oeste, intercalados por curtos períodos de tempo de acalmia.

Links a seguir: Imagens de Satélite mais recente e Carta Sinóptica animada.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Abr 2007 às 16:29)

Vem frio, chuva e em algumas serras neve...     


INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
INFORMACIÓN SOBRE FENÓMENOS CON NIVEL DE ALERTA AMARILLA
BOLETÍN NÚMERO 1298/ECA
EMITIDO A LAS 11:41 HORA OFICIAL DEL 29/04/2007
VÁLIDO HASTA LAS 00:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 01/05/2007

C. AUTÓNOMA: ARAGÓN.

Fenómeno(1) - LLuvias.
                            Precipitación acumulada en 12 horas: 40 mm.
Teruel; Zaragoza (Ibérica zaragozana, Ribera del Ebro).
06:00 del 29/04/2007 a 18:00 del 29/04/2007 hora oficial.

C. AUTÓNOMA: ILLES BALLEARS.

Fenómeno(1) - LLuvias.
                            Precipitación acumulada en una hora: 20 mm.
Ibiza y Formentera.
09:00 del 29/04/2007 a 12:00 del 29/04/2007 hora oficial.

Fenómeno(2) - LLuvias.
                            Precipitación acumulada en una hora: 20 mm.
Mallorca; Menorca.
09:00 del 29/04/2007 a 18:00 del 29/04/2007 hora oficial.

C. AUTÓNOMA: CASTILLA Y LEÓN.

Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: *5 cm*.
León (Cordillera Cantábrica); Palencia (Cordillera Cantábrica);
*Zamora (Sanabria).*
00:00 del 30/04/2007 a 20:00 del 30/04/2007 hora oficial.

C. AUTÓNOMA: GALICIA.

Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 2 cm.
Lugo (Centro, Sur); Ourense (Noroeste, Miño, Sur, Valdeorras).
00:00 del 30/04/2007 a 00:00 del 01/05/2007 hora oficial.

Fenómeno(2) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 5 cm.
Lugo (Montaña); Ourense (Montaña).
00:00 del 30/04/2007 a 00:00 del 01/05/2007 hora oficial.


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2007 às 18:33)

A previsão por aqui é certamente animadora para a maioria das pessoas... mas não para quem gosta de meteo  Pode até ocorrer aguaceiros fracos... mas nada de especial...
De manhã até um depressão com alguma animação estava previsto para o largo da costa Oeste de Portugal para o próximo domingo, mas não passou disso... uma previsão logo a seguir posta em causa...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2007 às 21:02)

Segundo a previsão dada esta noite na TVE, confirma-se a instabilidade do tempo, começando por uma primeira frente que “varre” a Península de Oeste a Este a partir desta noite e uma nova frente “varrerá” a Península a partir do final de Terça-feira e durante a Quarta-feira; esta última será bastante mais activa.
Em termos de estado do tempo, são esperadas precipitações generalizadas, especialmente com a passagem da segunda frente, precipitações essas que serão intensas quanto mais para Norte. Para além de queda de neve (amanhã a cota fixa-se nos 1300 metros de altitude na Galiza e em 1600 metros nas restantes comunidades) é provável a queda de granizo nos sistemas montanhosos do extremo norte de Espanha.


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2007 às 22:54)

O dia de amanhã e passado vão quase de certeza ser a última oportunidade de vermos neve abaixo dos 1500m. Pena a precipitação não ser abundante quando estivermos debaixo do ar mais frio, mas isso já é o habitual. Na saida das 18 o GFS retira bastante precipitação para toda a semana em relação ao que metia antes


----------



## GranNevada (29 Abr 2007 às 23:01)

O maior nevão da minha vida foi em finais de Abril e inicios de Maio de 1983 ...
Nos Carris havia mais de 4 m. de neve e manteve-se até ao S. João .


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Abr 2007 às 23:39)

Outros tempos GranNevada..!!  Por outro lado Fil, finalmente vamos ter uma entrada de SW que poderá trazer mais precipitação com frio...Coisa k n aconteceu durante o Inverno nos grandes nevoes de Espanha..Aquelas entradas de Norte eram mm malogradas...!


----------



## squidward (30 Abr 2007 às 00:33)

Malta será que temos o regresso das trovoadas nesta semana?? 

....e será que o mes de Maio n será o fiasco do ano passado em termos de fenomenos meteorologicos e precipitação???


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2007 às 13:20)

Como se tinha previsto à alguns dias, vento e chuva   para amanhã à noite, com ligeira subida de temperatura (que voltará depois a descer já na Quarta-feira).

PREVISÕES DO INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA:
3ª Feira, 1 de Maio de 2007
Regiões do Norte e do Centro: Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste, tornando-se, a partir da tarde, de sudoeste moderado a forte com rajadas, no litoral e terras altas. Aguaceiros fracos, que serão de neve acima dos 1300 metros. 
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, tornando-se, no final dia, moderada, por vezes forte nas regiões do Centro. Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela para o fim do dia. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada até ao início da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior.
Regiões do Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se, a partir da tarde, de sudoeste moderado a forte com rajadas, no litoral e zonas montanhosas. Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, por vezes moderada no Alto Alentejo para o fim do dia. Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior. Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
4ª Feira, 2 de Maio de 2007  
Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, soprando moderado a forte com rajadas, no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e forte com rajadas, nas terras altas, rodando gradualmente para noroeste. 
Períodos de chuva, por vezes moderada nas regiões do Sul, passando a regime de aguaceiros. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada. Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela. Peqena subida da temperatura mínima. 

Carta Sinóptica prevista para as 00h00 de 2 de Maio de 2007


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Abr 2007 às 14:09)

ultima actualização do SSW


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2007 às 16:31)

A última saída do Hirlam, para Quarta-feira, 12:00h (acumulação em 6 horas)


----------

